# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Khám phá lào - thái bằng đường bộ

## dulichnt

Vậy là tôi đã có một chuyến đi bằng đường bộ xuyên qua hai lãnh thổ quốc gia nước bạn Lào - Thái bằng xe ôtô khá thú vị. Hành trình chuyến đi của đòan có 35 khách họ cũng đi rất nhiều và lần này đây là chuyến độc đáo chỉ có bằng đường bộ.

Chúng tôi xuất phát và đến cửa khẩu LAO BẢO làm thủ tục củng khá nhanh vì chúng tôi có chuẩn bị danh sách và fax ra trước nên mọi thứ chỉ có thủ tục. Nơi bắt đầu tại cửa khẩu LAO BẢO chúng tôi tranh thủ chụp hình với tâm trạng xuất ngoại lần đầu bằng đường bộ, cảm giác hồi hộp dự báo cho chuyến đi đầy thú vị bắt đầu.
Cũng tại đây chúng tôi được các chị em dân buôn tiền như một ngân hàng di động bám sát mời đổi tiền. Để có một số tiền cho mua sắm, du khách đổi tiền một cách hồn nhiên cứ 1600VND bằng 1000kíp Lào, biết là đổi tại đây thì rất thấp nhưng sự tò mò và để có một tờ tiền kíp trong tay kịp cho về SAVANAKHET mua hàng vặt nên mọi ngưòi không chần chừ gật đầu.
Trước khi đặt chân đến đây, tôi đã được đọc nhiều bài báo về tầm chiến lược của vị trí Savannakhet trên bản đồ phát triển kinh tế du lịch Đông Dương nhất là khi đường bộ du lịch nối Savannakhet với cửa khẩu Lao Bảo. Nhưng ngày nay, cái vẻ hiu hắt của một tỉnh lỵ biên giới vẫn còn khá ngèo nhưng khá giàu về tình cảm, chương trình ngủ lại của tour khi dừng chân qua đêm tại thủ phủ Savankhet.

Suốt con đường từ Lao Bảo sang đây xuyên qua quá nhiều cánh rừng già thưa vắng bóng người và chính bản thân tôi còn ngạc nhiên bởi những căn nhà sàn làm bằng gỗ theo kiểu truyền thống, phía dưới nhà sàn bóng loáng những chiếc xe hơi bán tải. Trời xế chiều, mặt trời nghiêng dần về phía núi...một cảm giác đất nước yên bình dưới khói lam chiều nhìn vội qua cửa kính xe…

Hành trình từ cửa khẩu tiếp tục đi Savanakhet là một điểm đến trong chương trình với lộ trình 240km.
Savannakhet (tiếng Việt thường nói gọn là Sà Vằn) được cắt nghĩa theo chữ Pali: svarna (trời), hay có thể là suvana (vàng) và khetta (bờ cõi, xứ sở) có thể hiểu là cõi trời, đất vàng. Dù là cõi trời hay cõi đất vàng thì có lẽ nghĩa bóng cũng để chỉ đây là miền đất của phì nhiêu và chốn đem lại thân thiện niềm vui, hạnh phúc.

Thật ngạc nhiên...tôi vô cùng bất ngờ những gì chưa biết đến, hình ảnh con khủng long cổ được chọn làm biểu tượng của miền đất này như một niềm tự hào, kiêu hãnh. Tại đây, năm 1932, người ta phát hiện bộ xương khủng long hoá thạch niên đại trên 100 triệu năm. Và đây có lẽ cũng là dấu vết khẳng định Đông Dương từng là quê xứ của loài khủng long thượng cổ. 
Đêm đấy chúng tôi ngủ lại khách sạn HOONGTHIP một đêm và ăn tối tại đấy, khách sạn này lớn nhất nhì ở thành phố này. Khách sạn cũng chỉ tầm hai sao ở Việt nam mà thôi, ở trong phòng không hiện đại cho lắm và cũng chỉ có tivi, tủ lạnh, máy nước nóng. Vấn đề phục vụ và trang bị khá kém với cơ sở hạn tầng quá củ kĩ, nhưng cũng xem được VTV4, máy lạnh dạng công nghiệp cứ thổi vù vù mới chịu cái nóng và hạn chế của lủ muổi rừng, thấy lủ muổi bay loang loáng khắp nơi nhưng khá thú vị là muổi không hề cắn. thức ăn thì có thể hơi lạ lẩm với người Việt nhưng có thể chấp nhận được.


Các món ăn hơi cay, cơm nấu theo kiểu Lào nên hơi dẽo, món xôi là món quốc hồn quốc túy của họ vì vậy bữa ăn phải có xôi.
Dọc theo các con phố có một món ăn luôn để khách Việt chúng ta quan tâm là món ruột heo, đặc biệt là ruột non (rửa bên ngoài, nhưng vẩn giữ lại những gì còn bên trong) họ nướng bằng than hồng nên khi chín màu sắc nhìn khá hấp dẩn và bắt mắt...thấy là muốn xơi luôn....

----------


## Du lịch NhaTrang

Bài này là của Mr Tâm sếp em viết nè, mà còn có nhiều hình ảnh và chi tiết hay lắm. Bạn này chắc coppy thiếu

----------


## raovat10012014

> Bài này là của Mr Tâm sếp em viết nè, mà còn có nhiều hình ảnh và chi tiết hay lắm. Bạn này chắc coppy thiếu


up cho bạn, Chúc cả nhà cuối tuần vui vẻ... :Smile:

----------

